# Problema con espacios al guardar archivo txt en visual basic



## JoS182 (Jun 30, 2007)

Por favor si alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar esto.

Cada vez que guardo una palabra en un archivo .txt se me agregan dos espacios o dos caracteres mas. Como hago para que esto no suceda.

Lo que necesito es guardar lo escrito en un text1 y cuando cargo el programa en otro text2 se carga lo guardado. Pero tiene que ser exactamente igual a lo que se escribió en el text1 anteriormente.

No se si hay algún otro formato para grabar en vez de .txt


Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## zaiz (Jul 1, 2007)

JoS182 dijo:
			
		

> Por favor si alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar esto.
> 
> Cada vez que guardo una palabra en un archivo .txt se me agregan dos espacios o dos caracteres mas. Como hago para que esto no suceda.
> 
> ...



Podrías poner el programa fuente? y decir qué objetos estas poniendo.

Pero si puedes subir el archivo de VB sería mejor para revisarlo bien.

Tal vez si estás abriendo una caja de texto para text2, tengas en las propiedades un campo de 2 caracteres más de los necesarios, etc. Pero lo mejor es poderlo revisar.


----------



## Hardrocker (Jul 1, 2007)

Si postearas algo de tu código seria mas facil ayudarte, ya que no se que tipo de archivos usas.
Por ejemplo, para archivos aleatorios se me ocurre este:

'En general
Dim palabra As String * 20


Private Sub Command1_Click()   'Para guardar

Open "c:/MiPalabra.txt" For Random As #1 Len = Len(palabra)
longitudfichero = LOF(1)
registros = longitudfichero / Len(palabra)

Put #1, 1, Caja1.Text
Close #1

End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()  'Para leer y mostrar
Dim VariableDeSalida As String
Open "c:/MiPalabra.txt" For Random As #1 Len = Len(palabra)

Get #1, 1, VariableDeSalida

caja2.Text = VariableDeSalida

Close #1

End Sub


En la caja1 se ingresa lo que se va a guardar, y en la caja2 se muestra.
Recordá siempre que antes de grabar algo en un archivo aleatorio, siempre necesitas saber la cantidad de registros del fichero, asi luego vas a poder acceder aleatoriamente.
Suerte loco.


----------

